# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [LazyBot] Grinding profiles, (taking requests)

## bengan14

Many people say that SGather is the best gathering bot out there, many people don't know what they are talking about.
While SGather really is a great bot that i have been using for a long time, i have found that with a proper profile and a good behavior lazybot can be just as fast as SGather when it comes to gathering.

So if they are just as good then why should you use LazyBot?
Well LazyBot is just like Shadowbot a passive bot with no memory injections (unless you want it to)
This means it is undetectable by warden, so on the big pro side for this bot is that it is much safer then SGather.

Another con side of Lazybot is that it does not ninja nodes so you might get a bit less from the part where he turns away if someone is close to a node.

The big con side of this bot is that it need much more work to get run well. While SGather can be set up by a 5 year old you need a bit more IQ then a monkey to get LazyBot to work, once working it is just as good as SGather.

I do now take requests for farming profiles as well.

For those who need grinding profiles for LazyBot.
I can also help with behaviors for those who want help.
Please state where you want to grind, makes it easier.

Gathering Profiles:



> Bengan_Gathering_profiles_V1.0.rar




Grinding Profiles:



> Leveling_Grinding_v1.0.rar


Behaviors:



> Remember that to all spells abilities you need them somewhere in your action bar from 1 to 0 where dosnt matter or what bar.
> 
> Hunter behavior works, but might need some extra adjustments, need more time to test it but posting v.1.0 call it a beta or something.
> Survival.-.Hunter.v.1.0.xml
> 
> Resto druid as requested, mainly to protect himself as resto isnt really a grinding spec. but this profile does his job.
> Resto.-.Druid.v1.0.xml


If you download my profiles please show me your appreciation.

----------


## illustrious

a grinding sp profile for 45-60 would be awesome sauce, many thanks in advance

----------


## snigelmannen

Uldum Mining and Herb + Neutral vendors + mail  :Wink: 
Hyjal with the same as above

----------


## bengan14

> a grinding sp profile for 45-60 would be awesome sauce, many thanks in advance


Where do you want to grind? i cant make a profile that can go all the way, 45-60 is to big of a gap, 2-3 profiles might be needed.

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------




> Uldum Mining and Herb + Neutral vendors + mail 
> Hyjal with the same as above


Not a grinding profile :P but i will look in to it and post profiles as soon as i have time.

2 is done will do the rest tomorrow as it is geting late here.

----------


## illustrious

> Where do you want to grind? i cant make a profile that can go all the way, 45-60 is to big of a gap, 2-3 profiles might be needed.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Not a grinding profile :P but i will look in to it and post profiles as soon as i have time.
> 
> 2 is done will do the rest tomorrow as it is geting late here.


i really dont mind tbh, i guess its 45-50...50-55....55-60..........anywhere tbh would be sweet tnk you

----------


## snigelmannen

> Where do you want to grind? i cant make a profile that can go all the way, 45-60 is to big of a gap, 2-3 profiles might be needed.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Not a grinding profile :P but i will look in to it and post profiles as soon as i have time.
> 
> 2 is done will do the rest tomorrow as it is geting late here.


Sorry about that just started using Lazybot  :Wink:  but +Rep anyways for the profiles they will be test in the next few days and i will provide some feed back

----------


## WiePasta

Give me a really good survival hunter behavior and i will rep u

----------


## Gnomercii

how bout something for 82-83 theres alot for 80-82 in hyjal and then 83-85 in uldum/twilight but i have yet to see a good one for 82-83

----------


## bengan14

Will do more profiles later when i have more time.

----------


## kekl0lbur

Make an Resto Druid behavior and ill rep u otherwise good profiles!  :Smile:

----------


## DK1989

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...uncements.html

Have a read



> No Asking for Reputation


This involves telling people to rep.

----------


## bengan14

Done. ask if you want me to change anything.

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------




> Announcements - Bot Maps And Profiles
> 
> Have a read
> 
> 
> This involves telling people to rep.


satisfied with the changes?

----------


## snigelmannen

Mind uploading a badnodes list?  :Smile:

----------


## bengan14

> Mind uploading a badnodes list?


Well in uldum there is none that i know of, (mining that is) but i dont think there is any as herbalist in uldum as well...

In twilight highland there is some bad nodes. one of them is in a tree, i might upload a bad node list when i redo those profiles, i am making a real good uldum mining one now, but will look in to the herbalist ones as well. and might do a twilight mining to.

----------


## corz

hmm, What would be REALLY great is Uldum Mining + herbing + mailing. that would be really awesome, maybe twilight herb mine + mailing aswell ( horde)

----------


## bengan14

> hmm, What would be REALLY great is Uldum Mining + herbing + mailing. that would be really awesome, maybe twilight herb mine + mailing aswell ( horde)


The uldum one is... well i am working on one, but i am testing it properly and part by part, will later on glue it together to one profile.

----------


## Bluereaper

is there anyway you can make some grind profiles for a Frost mage hes at lv 46 i would like to atleast get him to lv 75- 80?. please.

----------


## bengan14

> is there anyway you can make some grind profiles for a Frost mage hes at lv 46 i would like to atleast get him to lv 75- 80?. please.


I am working on 20 to 60 profiles now, there is some that i have released, when it comes to classes the profiles should work for all, but if you want a mage behavior then i can say that i am not that great on mages, that is the only class i dont have one 80+ of, but i can always take a look.

----------


## Bluereaper

nah thats ok. you dont have to look, i guess ill just do the daily grind.

----------


## Kuri

if you can make 70 levelling/minning profiles it will be super sweet  :Smile:  I found on lb forum some but aint good (many stucks n deaths)

----------


## bengan14

> if you can make 70 levelling/minning profiles it will be super sweet  I found on lb forum some but aint good (many stucks n deaths)


you want BC mining and grinding profiles as i get it? i have time to work on my profiles today, and will make some AiO profiles for uldum and twilight, i can look in to some bc grinding and mining as i will need some myself soon.

----------


## Kuri

> you want BC mining and grinding profiles as i get it? i have time to work on my profiles today, and will make some AiO profiles for uldum and twilight, i can look in to some bc grinding and mining as i will need some myself soon.


 if you could make any profile for shadowmoon valley or netherstorm it would be nice

----------


## davidbasara

hyjal skinning guide would be amazing  :Smile: 

make that a profile. sorry. codename for profile in my vent is "guide" so yeah lol

----------


## Dmaster21

anyway you could make a skinning profile for farming pls?  :Big Grin: DDDDDDDDD

----------


## caleadown

Most of the 62-70 profiles i've tested out have been pretty much shit. Any chance you could make a couple quality paths for outland grinding?  :Big Grin:  much love.

----------


## PeterH

Upload them on any other place then speedy!

----------


## DoctorLurk

-Deleted, no longer need-

----------


## bengan14

Sorry for my delay, i have been on a week long vacation, and now that i am back work is hanging on my shoulders, also i am trying out Honorbuddy and i dont want to run my farming account on the same computer as i am running HB if they are detecting HB´s memory writings.

But soon my 2 test accounts are up to 60 i could make a outland lazy profile and others as well.

Also lost an account 2 weeks ago for trading gold, and that made me lose one account i used to make profiles with, but i have more so i can continue soonish.

----------


## Slacker

A full Steamwheedle Cartel rep grinding profile (Probably needs to be split up in 2-3-4 different profiles) would rock my world, and probably others' too, as lots of people want the Insane in the Membrane achievement

----------


## Smygelito

Hello there, a tweaked herb-only profile in Hyjal and/or in Uldum would be awesome, i'm currently using one from the lazybot forum but i cant seem to run it for more than 2-4 hours. Then it gets stucked or dies.

----------


## ihacknewbies

I'd rep for a profile farming essence of air in that corner of silithus.

----------


## squee666

yeh im enjoying the uldum mining profile, though i think its a bug with lazybot, but when i go into combat if the mob dies to far away from node my play flys off. adn will avoid it

----------


## FrankTheSkank

awesome dude i got this bot, but couldnt really find any good profiles. some profiles i was thinking that might be profitable

grinding eternals: the spot where daily in twilight highlands drop alot, and there alot of mobs. i cant remember where there is good spots for others

grinding essence of airs (they sell for like 200-400)

also maybe a bot that will run around and skin in TB, where people are doing dailys

----------


## jimmys96

mage frost or fire behavior, 70-85 grinding and maybe if you get time, a few low skill grinding?(mine) I know its a big request but thanks even if you are only able/have the time to make one of these!

----------


## eliasbajen

Heyhey  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  nice work there :P im looking for a 72+ grinding profile  :Big Grin:  if it works well and if i lvl quick i will +rep you  :Big Grin:  btw how fast could you fix this?  :Big Grin:

----------


## bengan14

Is anyone still using my profiles? should i make new? thought everyone was using EVO now, and i myself are over to do some HB profiles right now, so i have much to do and litle time. have not had time to look in to Lazy Evo, and how to make profiles for it.

----------


## Dariel35

I just tried to upload one of your profiles, Uldum v1.1 and it's going to sound really nooby of me, however, ask a stupid question and look like an idiot for five minutes, or never ask and look like an idiot forever.. Although I don't suppose that translates to an forum post as it doesn't really leave.. Anywho! I put loaded the profile, and it's taking me on a great mining route that I watched through and saw a lot of nodes, however, isn't lazybot supposed to mine them for you as well? I have no clue what I'm doing wrong. :/

----------


## squee666

> I just tried to upload one of your profiles, Uldum v1.1 and it's going to sound really nooby of me, however, ask a stupid question and look like an idiot for five minutes, or never ask and look like an idiot forever.. Although I don't suppose that translates to an forum post as it doesn't really leave.. Anywho! I put loaded the profile, and it's taking me on a great mining route that I watched through and saw a lot of nodes, however, isn't lazybot supposed to mine them for you as well? I have no clue what I'm doing wrong. :/



yes but have you got the tickbox for Nodes turned on? its in one of the setings

----------


## Dariel35

> yes but have you got the tickbox for Nodes turned on? its in one of the setings


 Engine Settings>General>Mine is ticked. That what you mean?

----------


## marine8498

so im having a lil trouble understanding on how to use a grinding profile i try to load it but tells me its not a vaild profile, other than that the gathering part works wonders for me.

----------


## mhollier117

any chance u can do a level 40ish prot pally behavior? id rep  :Smile:  (if ur to busy its no prob im sure ill get it right eventually)

----------


## wow98xd

very nice !

----------


## packoes

+ rep. i love it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bonelok

Looking for an Aeonaxx profile!

----------


## Tayu

Hey, I'm looking for some profiles for killing mobs for Azure Whelpling, Crimson Whelpling, and Disgusting Oozeling. Ele shaman. 

Maybe something for Stormvine and Azshara's Veil, as well as Obsidium in Vashjir

----------


## yunussyigit

Mote Of Life farming profile please, no need for repair or anything

----------


## birgersson494

niceone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Senio

Make a profile to skin savage leather and the dragon-hide things in Twilight Highlands?

----------


## Norange

can u give me some Vashj'ir herm profiles^) tyty

----------


## Magion

Hi could you give me a 57-60 profile and some 60-70, 70-80 and 80-85 profiles? would really help me :Smile:  ill aslo +rep you ;D

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------

When i try to use your leveling profiles it says "the profile you have tried to load is not a valid profile for this engine"

----------


## rykoh

can someone PLEASE send me a link to lazybot, the forum download is offline, so if u can upload to like mediafire or adfly and put link as a reply, i would love you forever :Smile:

----------


## crossdresser

Will gladly take mining 1-520 alliance. Thanks in advance.

----------


## wowdude12345

Really in need of 80-85 grinding profile!

----------


## Romulis2000

Looking for lvl 69 - 85 grinding profile that involves beasts for skinning if possible. for an alliance character

Also some 1-525 skinning profiles to lvl up skinning

----------


## bzfran

Looking for a dk skinning profile for savage leather/blackened dragonscales.

----------


## dookieface

twilight skinning would be aw some. thanks

----------


## killadro

I would be a very happy man if you could create a nice working Ret Pally profile. Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## xhavokxx

There is the bad node just before the water fall on the left where the 5/6 mobs are where u do the quest to steal the weapons. Herbing that is.

----------


## phantom325

> I would be a very happy man if you could create a nice working Ret Pally profile. Thanks in advance



MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

Put it in your behavior folder and you are good to go.

----------


## ZincFling

if anyone could help me finishing this grinding profile i'd be gratefull, i've been trying on my own, but it doesnt seem to be working, its for cartel rep farming.
Southsea pirates.xml

----------


## Romulis2000

Still awaiting some alliance skinning grinding profiles starting from 1 all the way to 525.

More focus on Cata Skinning once you get down to 525 please.

----------


## booty1337

I would love u forever if u made a profile that finds poseidus

----------


## Metalicat

awesome pack, thanks man!

----------


## Blondu32

i need a good rogue Behavior to farm four assasination spec pls help

----------


## univexXx

A skinning guide from 1-525 would be soooo amazing there is one on the forums but it is uploaded to megaupload which is no longer up and running D: thank you very much

----------


## luuviulu

Balance druid behavior would be top of the notch for me :Smile:

----------


## phantom325

> Balance druid behavior would be top of the notch for me


https://rapidshare.com/#!download|49...%2834fa3175%29

----------


## Shadowizzle32

Hello there, was wondering if some1 could update Bloody rare/Frostbitten or even Cata rare elites farming profiles.
If some1 got it or got any answers about this let us know please. 
Thanks in advance.

/Shadowizzle.

----------


## aeonz

Is there a chance you can make a Grinding Profile of Skinning or better yet a Guide on how to set one up? I farm in Vashj'ir in Kelp'thar Forest right by where you start out at. The crabs there are around lvl 80 Splitclaw Skitterer are what I farm for skinning. Was wondering if you could make one also if you know of a good MM Hunter Profile for that. Would really appreciate it a lot  :Big Grin:

----------


## akspike

i got my profile up and working for my Blood DK but i can't get it to drop Death and Decay can someone help me out?

----------


## sacuro

azshara veil profile ( herb ) please

----------


## phantom325

> i got my profile up and working for my Blood DK but i can't get it to drop Death and Decay can someone help me out?


afaik there is no way for LB to use DnD because it will not click the ground to lay it down.

----------


## Kalasapa

If you could make a Skinning grinding profile in TWHL for Savage Leater/blackened dragon scale you would be forever loved

----------


## cheeselover

> i got my profile up and working for my Blood DK but i can't get it to drop Death and Decay can someone help me out?


Your best bet would be to use something like PQR if you want to be able to use DnD and whatnot.

----------


## DaeRoN1t0

anyone has some skinning profile 1-525 for lazy? thank u in advance

----------


## reapagedk

hmmmm I believe i still has my poseidus profile somewhere let me check i might have a bunch of others shoot me a pm telling me what u want.

----------


## paintpauller

> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
> 
> Put it in your behavior folder and you are good to go.



i would really like one too. this link doesn't work, think that you could post one that does. thanks a lot and keep up the good work.

edit: its a working ret-pally behavior that im talking about.

----------


## mamatipi

Anyone who can provide me with leveling profiles voor 74-80? Cant find anything at all for this range..

----------


## kemi123

bengan, can u make an levling profile 70-80? <3

----------


## dazmondo

requesting a Borean leather profile, rhinos in borean tundra is a nice spot

----------


## epic twig

If OP is still active here, a Sha'tari Skyguard rep grinding profile would be awesome! The mobs are in Skettis, Terrokar Forest

----------


## akspike

Would love if someone could post a Priest profile! I can make one but its not all pro like the ones that come with program lol... AND hoping someone can fill me on on whats the deal with diggity- i know it hasn't been updated in a grip and hoping someone can help fix this, MAJOR ++++Rep!!

----------


## Brianxv

Working Level 20-30 profile please<3 I will love you forever!

----------


## PocketRick

REQ:

Looking for: 1) Arcane mage behaviors.
and 2) the often requested skinning profiles. I see this requested so often but haven't seen a reply yet.

I did look for these before requesting, however if i've missed them I apologize.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Spykehollow

Can you make a profile that farm the Apexis Crystals in blade's edge mountain?

----------


## Verify

Could you please make a grinding profile for Ebon Whelps in the Wetlands? For farming tiny crimson whelplings and dark whelplings.

Also, could you please make a behavior for MM hunters? Thanks so much!

----------


## DaHaloman117

Can you do a 83-85 grinding profile?

----------


## cliffweatherall

still cant seem to find a twiligh skinning path anyone gots one

----------


## tangohitman

It says: 'The profile you tried to load is not a valid profile for this engine.'

How come?

----------


## Lexi777

When i try to load any of your profiles it says, this profile is not valid with this engine. dont they need the path versions also?

----------


## Kurovakhin

Hey, just thought I'd ask for a profile. Basically, one that is highly sought after now. One that farms Glorious Legplates/Chest. I'd like one either for Strashaz island which drops everything plus a rare recipe (Worth 10K+) or farming bears in winterspring, which also drop it. Would love to get it, I've searched and searched but never found one for this bot. All honorbuddy ones, sadly :S

----------


## Senio

Hello. I was wondering if u can make or link a profile for farming savage leather and blackened dragonscales in Twilight Highlands? (Or any other zone that yeilds the same loot from skinning) ?

If someone knows of suck profile - I will most definitely appreciate one. Thank you.

----------


## shahharsh2010

could you please make, or link a profile for leveling from lvl 70-80 in northerend, tried looking for it everywhere but no luck. 

Thank you

----------


## Mashadow

REQUEST - id love to have some vashir herbing profile . these profiles are hard to find and them herbs sell really good like 50% more then whiptail and jasmine on my server..
basicly i want it to swim on the horse u get from the quest there and herb away, low activty area there aswell so less reports  :Smile: 
thx in advance .

im playing a boomkin druid btw but it has trouble defending himselfs all the time so maybe some boomkin druid behavoir will be helpfull aswell if u have it. one that works defending himself and healing during the fight. (not needed if u dont have time the first is my real request)

----------


## iK0u4ever

Grind 1-20 Elwynn forest/goldshire etc no mail, repair yes!

----------


## Chloroform

novak helped, nvm this is done

----------


## garrybrean

bump :P

----------


## Sorxy

Tol Barad Peninsula (The Darkwood) Spider farming Savage Leather profile for Lazy. Would be very nice :Smile:

----------


## lilsniff

Would be nice if you could make/link a profile that could grind pirates on the boat inside the Booty Bay cove (when BB is phased into the Bloodsail Buccaneers attack). I have been farming Lost Rigger Cove lately, but there are so many that also do it. And there's a lot fewer people in phased Booty Bay, so figures i would look for one but none found. I also tried to make one myself, but it seems when i put in all the spots/waypoints it doesn't seem to recognize that it's several different floors. So it tries to go from top floor directly to the waypoint underneath (and let me tell ya, that doesn't work out that great).

Appreciate any feedback!
Thanks

----------


## locaqq

hi! can anyone link me a grinding profile for horde feral druid please?

----------


## Schmidty47

if you could come up with a good spriest grinding 81-85 i would be very thankful

----------


## gav

i use grinding engine and i have a problem with skinning....my bot will wait to loot mob and after that it being to skin the mob but it dont wait till skinning process will be complete and so it cant loot leathers! what shoul i do?

----------


## Rockk411

Could you make one for, 58-70? I know it might take multiprofiles but if you cant do multiple thats ok.
For Blood DK

----------


## jumperu

*How to make a Grinding Profile:
*

```
1. Profile settings - New profile
2. got to subprofile and hit add ... name does not matter, don't modify anything in the level ranges
3. still at the subprofile tab, go ingame and target a mob in the area you wanna make the profile, then got to the bot and hit the + next to factions, do that for any class of mobs in the area (humans, beasts, etc) , if you wanna ignore a mob in the area target it and hit + next to ignore (usually use it for yellow mobs that don't attack you and don't have good drops)
4. hit + next to Spots
5. tick follow spots in order, then go back to general tab
6. if the area is large and the mobs are far away from eachother, you want select vertice type "ground mount" and record the profile with ground mount, this way the char will walk abit after a kill and if there is no mob near he will mount and go on until he encounters the next mob then dismount, kill, rinse and repeat :) - ground mount vertices will appear as white dots on the graph window of the bot (if area is small choose normal vertices-red dots)
7. tick "top most" and "record vertices"
8. drag the profile maker to the side and maximize the game so you can see both where you are going and the graph of the profile - the path you are creating
9. start walking ingame, when you get within 40yards of something you want to kill, hit "add spot" or F7 ingame
10. walk to the next mob - pack of mobs and hit "add spot" or F7 again and so on
11. spots usually are on the path, but you can add some that are slightly off with no problem, bot will go there ---- a spot tells the bot where to go to find fresh mobs to kill- that's why we tick "follow spots in order" so the mobs can respawn and the bot won't return too soon to a recently visited spot, so u can have spots that are not on the path but be carefull where you put them so there are no obstacles between the spot and the path so your char don't get stuck on the return to path
12. the path you are making can be a straight line, curved line, circle or any shape you want (if it's a line, the bot will go back the same way he came at the end)

13. if you want to record a path for the bot from the GY to the grinding zone, if you want to ress you can... just untick "record vertices" go and die, now you are at the graveyard... choose vertice type "ground mount" (normal verices don't work for gy path, idk why), and hit record again, an go to the zone you recorded your profile - do not add any spots on this path -, untick record vertices - make sure that this line is linked with the normal path (also know that if you don't add this road the bot won't release, there is no setting to tell it to release, just make this path and that's it)

14. if you have a town nearby the grinding zone you can record a path to the town so when the bot has full bags and in general setting the "to town when fulll bags" is ticked he will go there are sell/repair. Be on your recorded path, choose "ground mount" vertices" and hit record again, go to town, be carefull to avoid obstacles, i suggest before you hit record to reduce the vertice distance to 10 or 5, so if you make a sudden curve the bot will follow exactly. when you get to town, go to the vendor you wanna use and in subprofile tab, hit + next to "vendor count", untick record vertices (i suggest not use "sell grey/whites" from the general settings-vendor, instead i use 2 addons: Scrap-autosells greys and if u drag an item, any item, to it's sell list, it will auto sell it next time you go to a vendor, and Auto-repair is the 2nd addon)

15. save your profile naming something like "dustwallow marsh - blackhoof village - humanoids grind lvl 40 - silk farm" for example

Quick example Photo of a profile
*make sure you set the correct key for the ground mount in general settings-keys
```

I made this guide fast, so tell me if you don't understand something or if there is something to add, everyone is more than welcome to contribute.
*
How to make a Flying Profile:*

LINK - YouTube

----------


## jokinvipo

Someone can share the folder?
I cant download it (Dropbox Error)

----------


## noladrew

What Jokinvipo said, download link is broken =/ anyone mind re-uploading?

----------


## Sir Hootie

> Grinding Profiles:


Gatering profile download no longer working, was going to try and update/get working somewhere else, if anyone has this .rar or another compilation like it please upload and link!


Much Love, Hootie

----------

